# Netscape



## Cthulhu (Apr 29, 2002)

The site is flakier than usual with Netscape (4.x) today.  Almost tempted to fire up IE.  

Almost.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 29, 2002)

Official support answer is to use the latest version of IE / NS or opera. NS 4x is no longer supported by vB (nor are earlier versions of IE).

Theres a patch I've been putting off installing for a different issue that may fix this one however.  I'll get it up ASAP, but it wont be for a week or 2 (too swamped right now with a few other projects).

We're also experiencing a flaky router issue on 1 of the backbones thats causing sporatic time outs, etc.
(Router being flacky is at 192.atm7-0.gw3.rdu1.alter.net [146.188.162.41])

Maybe a combination of the 2.  Dunno.

Skwirt up your specs and I'll do some digging, also a traceroute would be good.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 30, 2002)

I just bit the bullet and installed IE6 for the sole purpose of viewing the board.  To alleviate some of my concerns, I went and patched everything like a madman this morning.

Cthulhu


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 30, 2002)

Mozilla is nearing final release...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I just bit the bullet and installed IE6 for the sole purpose of viewing the board.  *



I _never_ used to use IE, but do so now for this board and for this board only. Hopefully this means that mercy will be shown upon my soul at the final judgment.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2002)

As long as RMS isn't numbered amongst your judgement gods, you should be ok.


----------

